# Bahnsen Critical Thinking Series



## panicbird (Apr 28, 2004)

Has anyone listened to these (Paul Manata, I am looking at YOU)? 
Seriously, I am thinking about getting them ($14.99 at wordmp3.com). Any thoughts?

Lon


----------



## panicbird (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 28, 2004)

I am also interested in getting this series (btw they are $19.99) My question is are the mp3 good quality? I know on some of Bahnsen's tapes, you can barely here him even if the volume is up all the way. Also is the 8th ed. only for the first book or the second as well. Is there a better course to take on logic and argumentation besides this one from Bahnsen?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## panicbird (Apr 28, 2004)

They had been $14.99. I waited too long!

I second Brian's question.

Lon


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, I just ordered them. I also order the books that go along with it. For the record they are: Copi and Cohen's [u:ac6193b09f]Introduction to Logic[/u:ac6193b09f], 8th Edition and Morris Engel's [u:ac6193b09f]With Good Reason[/u:ac6193b09f], 2nd Edition. I found the first one for $11.99 at www.bookfinder.com which they found it at powell books. The second one I found at amazon.com in &quot;very good&quot; condition for $5.49. The sound quality is not [i:ac6193b09f]that[/i:ac6193b09f] great, but not too bad either. Hope that helps.


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## openairboy (Jul 28, 2004)

[quote:5ebd0843bc="Paul manata"]
yes, very good. You have to buy the two books though since it is a college logic course and he used them to teach out of. They are &quot;Copi Cohen Introduction to Logic&quot; and Moris Engle's &quot;With Good Reason.&quot; They still sell these in the stores but they are on like the 11th or 12th edition and Bahnsen taught out of the 8th (I think). So, the problem was that I got the 9th (or 10th) and it was harder to follow along. So, I would recomend going to &quot;bookfinder&quot; on the internet and type in the edition of those books that Bahnsen uses so that it will be easier to follow. I got the books new and they cost about $80 together (if it doesn't say the edition on their website I will find out what edition and get that info to you)

-Paul[/quote:5ebd0843bc]


Hello Paul, I was wondering, what edition of Engel's book did Bahnsen use? Also, if you were to study Bahnsen's "History of Philosophy" lectures and the "Critical Thinking" course, what one would you do first?

Thanks, openairboy


----------



## BrianLanier (Jul 28, 2004)

[quote:7b19dbd85b="openairboy"][quote:7b19dbd85b="Paul manata"]
yes, very good. You have to buy the two books though since it is a college logic course and he used them to teach out of. They are &quot;Copi Cohen Introduction to Logic&quot; and Moris Engle's &quot;With Good Reason.&quot; They still sell these in the stores but they are on like the 11th or 12th edition and Bahnsen taught out of the 8th (I think). So, the problem was that I got the 9th (or 10th) and it was harder to follow along. So, I would recomend going to &quot;bookfinder&quot; on the internet and type in the edition of those books that Bahnsen uses so that it will be easier to follow. I got the books new and they cost about $80 together (if it doesn't say the edition on their website I will find out what edition and get that info to you)

-Paul[/quote:7b19dbd85b]


Hello Paul, I was wondering, what edition of Engel's book did Bahnsen use? Also, if you were to study Bahnsen's "History of Philosophy" lectures and the "Critical Thinking" course, what one would you do first?

Thanks, openairboy[/quote:7b19dbd85b]

Bahnsen uses Engel's 2nd ed. Good luck finding it though. The one I bought was ambiguously advertised as a 2nd ed. but turned out to be a 5th ed. So make sure you double check with the seller.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 28, 2004)

Paul,
Can you post the isbn of your copy of with good reason 2nd edition. I am wondering if there are two versions. I attempted to use it with Bahnsen's set and I could not follow him after about page 6.

Hermonta


----------



## openairboy (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I want to delve into both of these series, History of Philosophy and Critical Thinking, and I would like to use the books he uses. 

I think I have my signature underway as well, but I guess this post will tell me.

openairboy


----------

